# Cracked Block?



## 95greenrio (Jul 14, 2010)

I recently changed out the head gasket in a 97 4cyl 5sp 2wd HB truck, I took the head off and there was water in cylinders 3 and 4. The head was checked for cracks and resurfaced by a machine shop, after putting everything back together I filled the radiator and just happened to have the oil pan drain plug out. After about 4 quarts of coolant, it started to pour out of the oil pan. Where would the coolant be getting into the oil system? All I can guess is that there is a crack in one of the oil passages. Thanks for any help.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i had one once where the water jacket in the intake manifold was cracked causing water to get in the oil..

it fooled eveyone into thinking it had a cracked block..


----------

